# '00 Altima - inside blower not working, only 4 works??



## TuffguyF4i (Nov 8, 2006)

The only setting that works on the fan for the heating/AC is the 4th (highest) setting. I get nothing on 1, 2 and 3,,,, and only 4 works! 

I checked all the fuses.
Pulled the unit out to make sure there where no loose connections.
Checked the connectivity of the switch. 1,2,3 are connecting, but nothing happens.

<update>
Just did some searching around... looks like the fan speed resistor. Is this located by the blower motor up under the glove compartment? I've never fished around up in there. Any special instructions or part numbers to order would be great!


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

blower motor resistor.


----------



## TuffguyF4i (Nov 8, 2006)

Problem solved.
I got the blower resistor replaced last night. $30. They had the part in stock, and it was super easy to put in. It is located on the passenger side, above where there right foot would sit. It is held in by 2 screws and is a has a 4 pin/wire connector.

It looks like mine failed from moisture. It looks like the heat distorted the fiberglass on the board enough that it flaked off, and then was corroded. Not much sealing the board, so i can see how this could happen.


----------

